# 1985 Nissan 300zx N/A



## bakermd16 (Jun 11, 2013)

My car has been hesitating pretty bad recently. I received error code 23. The car smells like it is burning rich. Idles between 500-700 rpm cold or hot. Stalls when cold though. I have a hard time taking off from a light, and acceleration is very rough. Code 23 is the idle switch/ tps switch. I replaced the switch, check for resistance and got it. So I adjusted the switch cclockwise until there was no resistance (at idle). Wires are receiving voltage. Egr, pcv, fuel temp sensor are working, new cap, rotor, wires, plugs, and fuel pressure regulator and O2 sensor. Cleaned IAC and FICD parts. Fuel pressure is 36 psi. Compression to all cylinders is in specs. HELP PLEASE! Is there a place where I can find the voltage or ohm readings for sensors.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

XenonZ31 Sensor Information

If that doesn't help, there is a section with service manuals as well.


----------



## bakermd16 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Hi*

Thank you. I started with the chts. It is at 0.9 ohms at about 100 degrees. The manual says between 2.1-2.9 ohms. Isn't the lower resistance better.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Out of range is out of range. That chart is in kilohms by the way. 1000 ohms is quite a bit.

The CHTS is known to fail and cause all sorts of weird problems. I'd change it for good measure. Check the subharness too.


----------



## bakermd16 (Jun 11, 2013)

*ok*

Yeah I've heard that a lot. I actually have a cht sensor, and the timing belt. I figured I'd do it all at once since I'll be working in that area. I just don't get the rough idle. She'll idle between 500-700, drop to 400 and then die. If I turn the car on and off a few time she'll be fine. I cleaned the IACD and checked it by turning on all my accessories and it sounds like she runs better. Idle picks up and everything. I appreciate your time. Looks like its back to pulling straws, and a good days work.


----------

